# Cristiano Ronaldo stupra donna e poi la paga per farla tacere.



## admin (14 Aprile 2017)

L'Espresso, in esclusiva, riporta uno dei file di Football Leaks che non era ancora stato reso pubblico. Cristiano Ronaldo, nel 2009, stuprò uno donna americana all'interno di un albergo di Las Vegas. Il portoghese, in seguito, ha comprato il silenzio della donna versandole la somma di 375.000 dollari.


----------



## siioca (14 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti, grande campione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2017)

Sicuramente lei ci sarà stata poi si sarà inventata sta stupidata per ciucciare i soldi al ciula.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Espresso, in esclusiva, riporta uno dei file di Football Leaks che non era ancora stato reso pubblico. Cristiano Ronaldo, nel 2009, stuprò uno donna americana all'interno di un albergo di Las Vegas. Il portoghese, in seguito, ha comprato il silenzio della donna versandole la somma di 375.000 dollari.



Da quel che si dice praticamente è uno che campa pagando il silenzio delle donne per ogni cosa, chissà quanto c'è di vero!


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Da quel che si dice praticamente è uno che campa pagando il silenzio delle donne per ogni cosa, chissà quanto c'è di vero!



Basta che una gli tagli i testicoli e così il problema non si ripresenta. 
Perchè se son vere certe cose, per gente del genere funzionano solo le maniere forti. 
Di certo, intascando i soldi, una donna non gli insegna niente, anzi lo incentiva a continuare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma prima di divenire Gay?

comunque ritengo che un uomo cesso, poverissimo e sconosciuto come Ronaldo 
se non forza le donne non credo abbia altre maniere per conquistarne una,
certamente la notizia è proprio credibile...


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2017)

Non ci credo assolutamente.


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sicuramente lei ci sarà stata poi si sarà inventata sta stupidata per ciucciare i soldi al ciula.



Conoscendo Ronaldo sarà stata lei a stuprarlo e ricattarlo dicendo "Dammi i soldi o lo vado dire ai tuoi amichetti che con una donna ti sei andato ben oltre al fidanzamento di facciata!".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Non ci credo..


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Espresso, in esclusiva, riporta uno dei file di Football Leaks che non era ancora stato reso pubblico. Cristiano Ronaldo, nel 2009, stuprò uno donna americana all'interno di un albergo di Las Vegas. Il portoghese, in seguito, ha comprato il silenzio della donna versandole la somma di 375.000 dollari.



Bella roba il processo mediatico... nessuno sa se sia vero, ma si rischia di fare come con Kobe Bryant, che è andato al processo ed ha vinto perché evidentemente innocente, ma continua ad essere perseguitato dal "E se fosse vero". Per me è una roba terrificante, se non viene accertata...(sarebbe terrificante anche se fosse vero eh...)


----------

